# Favorite Night Sights



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll take a wild guess and assume that several of you have upgraded sights on your 1911. I'm looking for night sights that work well in that role but don't compromise too much when you go to the range. thanks in advance


----------



## Singlestack Wonder (Nov 10, 2007)

Heinie Slant Pro Staight Eights..........have them on 5 pistols.:smt023


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have to say, if you have not tried the Tritium Fiber Optic sights from Tru-Glo, you have got to see a set on a gun to really appreciate just how well they work. I do not have them on my 1911's yet, but I do have a set on my XD45 and they are amazing. In the brightest daylight they glow like firesticks, but at night they are very subtle, yet bright enough to see from across the room. What I was concerned with was that the tritium would light up the open areas of the sight and the fiber itself. It does not...If you look at the top of the slide you cannot see any light whatsoever, but looking at the end is of the sight is a whole different matter. I like having the best of both worlds.

tex45acp


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am no longer a 1911 shooter, but I do prefer the Meprolights over everything else I've tried, including Trijicon. I find the Mepro sight picture a little blockier and easier to pick up at speed.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you looked at the big dot express sight? A large front dot (easy to see with old eyes or without glasses) and a v shaped rear.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i prefer meprolights,but if suresight comes out w/nightsights i will go w/them.


----------



## WOODSMAN1ST (Dec 11, 2009)

*Install nightsights myself??*

Hi;
Newbie here; but been a wheel man for over 50 years; and been reloading about the same amount of time; However I am new to pistols; I own a SR9 and a Kel Tec 380.
I want to install a front night sight on my SR9; Ruger reccomended I have a gunsmith do it; are they being overly cautious? It looks pretty simple: drive the pin out from left to right; replace the factory sight with the night sight; and reinstall the pin from right to left. 
Is that all there is to it? Why should I have a gunsmith do it? I am retired and need to save money whenever possible; but I dont want to screw up my SR9 either.
What are the opinions on this?
Thanks
Ken

*'SOMETHING WICKED THIS WAY COMES*


----------

